# 2nd(and maybe 3rd) Gun



## Griffon23 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey all, I've been shooting for a long time and afew years ago I took my wife to the range on a whim and she ended up loving it. Afew months later we ended up buying a Springfield XDM .40 which she loves. While I admit it's a good weapon and feels reliable for home defense and it can be fun at the range it's really not for me. It's finally time for me to get my own and I'm very undecided which way to go. I'm looking in two different directions, I'd like to get into some competition shooting going on in my area but I'd also like something for CCW. So far here's what I'm looking at

Competition:
Fun to shoot
Accurate
Modifiable/Upgradeable


CCW:
Easy to conceal
Smaller(but not too small)
Light

I'm currently thinking the competition gun would be a .45 and the CCW would be 9mm, the .40 we have is considerably more expensive for ammo in our area then if we had a .45 or 9mm. I'm not really a fan of Glocks and have always liked Sigs(first gun was a Sig 2022 that I loved but had to sell) but they're so expensive... 

I'm not sure how small is needed for easy CCW. I get my hands on some of the smaller ones and they feel so tiny. What's a good size to use for CCW but still have fun with at the range? My biggest worry is I'll get something too small and not like it or do the exact opposite and get something too big and not want to carry it often.

Any recommendations?


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

For CCW:

Stoeger Cougar
Beretta PX4


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I use the PX4 for my ccw (9mm) and I love it. It is also accurate enough to use for competition. I can hit a 20 oz bottle from about 35 yards without a problem. Its ceratiainly worth looking into. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## Griffon23 (Jan 30, 2009)

cougartex said:


> For CCW:
> 
> Stoeger Cougar
> Beretta PX4


I've actually been looking at these quite abit. I've heard great things about both but specifically the Stoeger's amazing bang for the buck.

Unfortunately I have alot of places around me that sell the PX4 but none that sell the Stoeger. I could get it shipped to an authorized dealer, but I hate not even being able to hold it. The price, features, and overall community consensus really make a strong argument for the Stoeger though...

One other question is what are some of the better concealing methods? My wife's XDM came with a plastic holster that is pretty difficult to conceal easily and is very uncomfortable. We live in Florida and the laws are pretty relaxed, but I still would like it to be pretty well hidden. I've seen afew different methods, anything in particular you guys who conceal all the time can recommend?


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

For CCW I would recomend a Kahr CW9 and to conceal it i would recomend a comfort Cary IWB tuckable holster.
I am in no way making light of the previous suggestions or implying mine is a better one, it is however the option I would choose. I love my CW9 it is very easy to carry very easy to shoot and work very well. They are in the 420 buck price range and the holster I recomended I wear every day all day long.

For a .45 I would look into the 1911's that are ina price range you can afford and get the best one in that range. I assume that since you have been shooting for a couple years you will pick one that fits is comfortable and has all the important factors to you.

Good luck have fun....get the Kahr ...subliminal message for you.

RCG


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

*my two choices*

for competition - there is usually a lot of Glock GSSF groups around so a glock 9mm would be good
especially the g34 or the glock 17

for CCW - the sig 238 for a 380 pocket


----------

